# Stocking Ideas For The Wife/GF



## CJ (Dec 13, 2021)

If any of you are as bad as I am with gift ideas, maybe we can help each other out...

So far I have scented shower aromatherapy tablets, manicure/pedicure gift card, facial scrubber/exfoliator, phone charger. 

Let's share some ideas so we don't suck again this year. 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Dec 13, 2021)

Money


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Money


Oh, gift cards will be making an appearance. But I need filler!!!!  🤣


----------



## Send0 (Dec 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Oh, gift cards will be making an appearance. But I need filler!!!!  🤣


Money... cold hard cash... makes a great filler, stuff in a bunch of ones. Make it rain CJ 😂


----------



## phooka (Dec 13, 2021)

Money? But my wife makes the money. I don't even have a job. Haha.


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Money... cold hard cash... makes a great filler, stuff in a bunch of ones. Make it rain CJ 😂


I may have to answer some questions if I have that many $1's   🤔🤔🤔


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2021)

phooka said:


> Money? But my wife makes the money. I don't even have a job. Haha.


Hate you. Mean it!  🤣


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm pretty proud of myself this year.  I bought Mrs Tinbeater a embroidered Pioneer belt.


----------



## DF (Dec 13, 2021)

$182 ........


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2021)

Don’t ask me my wife hates everything I ever get her.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 13, 2021)

Missus Savage gets a day pass to a local day spa along with a tin of Cheryl's Cookies.

They're fookin addicitive.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 13, 2021)

Lotion: chicks seem to like warm vanilla sugar from bath and body works. 

Perfume (small size) were a hit for me. I did Victoria secret bombshell and jean paul gaultier's classique.

I also did ear buds, lip balm, and some toffee....because who doesn't like toffee...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2021)

A brand new dildo. And butt plugs


----------



## Yano (Dec 13, 2021)

Got this for her shes gona love to hate it. We have the shorter one already and its one mean mother fucker. 








						curseofdana
					

Silicone and Rubber Spanking Paddles. Assorted Sizes and styles, Great Spanking Paddles and Straps.




					www.cane-iac.com


----------



## ftf (Dec 13, 2021)

Seeker said:


> A brand new dildo. And butt plugs


As soon as I saw the title I knew this would end up here. 
What about some of those lozenges from that thread that are supposed to make her super horney. It's a win win.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 13, 2021)

There are a lot of single people in this thread. 😂


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

What are her hobbies? 
What does she like to talk about?


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

and WHY DO MEN SUCK AT THIS SHIT, PAY ATTENTION LOL


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 13, 2021)

If she has a favorite sports team, get her some apparel. I've gotten mine Saints hats, bathing suit, t shirts, etc in the past.


----------



## Yano (Dec 13, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> If she has a favorite sports team, get her some apparel. I've gotten mine Saints hats, bathing suit, t shirts, etc in the past.


That's a real good idea , wifes a big Red Sox fan got her a couple of autographed baseballs over the years , always a big hit.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 13, 2021)

Anavar

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Dec 14, 2021)

Stocking ideas? I like it when they wear the lacy white thigh high ones...


----------



## Ryu (Dec 14, 2021)

A high end vibrator and lottery tickets lol.


----------

